# hello from London RMA Systema



## Istvan

Hi guys,

Thanks to accept my joining request.

My name is Istvan. Born in Hungary. I studied Wing Tsun for about 4.5 years after a rough childhood to understand 'control'. 8+ years Silat practise, 3+ years RMA Systema experience and 20 odd years later I'm still searching. 
I've got closer and closer by the years but  now I know one thing for sure I have a long journey yet to reach full control if the time we spend ' here ' will be enough. 
Recent years as the next level of my studies I'm teaching  Systema for a  small group of people in London, UK. Our practices include but not restricted to breathing, body balancing, freedom of movement, women self defence, anti-stress program etc.. 
I look forward to chat like minded people in or out of Systema.

thanks and regards
Istvan


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Dylan9d

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna

Istvan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks to accept my joining request.
> 
> My name is Istvan. Born in Hungary. I studied Wing Tsun for about 4.5 years after a rough childhood to understand 'control'. 8+ years Silat practise, 3+ years RMA Systema experience and 20 odd years later I'm still searching.
> I've got closer and closer by the years but  now I know one thing for sure I have a long journey yet to reach full control if the time we spend ' here ' will be enough.
> Recent years as the next level of my studies I'm teaching  Systema for a  small group of people in London, UK. Our practices include but not restricted to breathing, body balancing, freedom of movement, women self defence, anti-stress program etc..
> I look forward to chat like minded people in or out of Systema.
> 
> thanks and regards
> Istvan


Welcome aboard Istvan  you have an idea of attaining full control, can you tell me what you would notice different about your self or how you are able to practice your MA if you achieved that goal? Thank you x


----------



## Brian King

Welcome to martial talk!
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Istvan

Jenna said:


> Welcome aboard Istvan  you have an idea of attaining full control, can you tell me what you would notice different about your self or how you are able to practice your MA if you achieved that goal? Thank you x


Hi Jenna,

thanks for your welcoming post.
Well, probably we all practice towards the same (similar) goal one way or an other. The first idea about being full control shifted many times already. And as I said i still on my journey so anything i can think now probably will shift again and again later on.

Lets take a look what i notice now. Earlier I had less balanced life style. I mean i always had an aggressor side of me that i wanted to hide away even from myself. recent years i feeding that feel with goodies to make it calm and use it in portions when it necessary. Luckily I can say i had no physical fight almost 10 years now and i having less and less mental fight too.

How much of this improvement because of m.a. or RMA Systema ? god knows. Thinking, understanding what to do and why, readjust and make it happen probably a quite good model to follow now.

What i will see and say in the future its an other question  lets cross that bridge when we get there?

And what about yourself? how did you came a cross m.a. at the first place and what is your recent look about that?


----------



## Istvan

Brian King said:


> Welcome to martial talk!
> Regards
> Brian King



Hi Brian,

thanks to passing by and welcome me 

if you have time can you explain me what the `ranking` means here?
like your
supporting member
MT mentor
or 
OP
any other i may find later in this forum  

regards
Istvan


----------



## Istvan

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


Thanks Tony


----------



## Istvan

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Thanks to your welcoming Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Istvan

Dylan9d said:


> Welcome


 Hi Dylan,

Thanks to welcome me.

Can I believe you are practice and runs a silat street defence club/school?
What style and how did you came a cross of Silat at the first place?

regards
I.


----------



## Brian King

Istvan said:


> if you have time can you explain me what the `ranking` means here?
> like your
> supporting member
> MT mentor
> or
> OP
> any other i may find later in this forum



Sure thing.
Supporting member = This is somebody that has paid a fee to help support the board.
MT Mentor = A member who was invited by the 'staff' to help newer members get a feel for the board, to help guide threads, etc.
OP = Original Post or Original post starter on the thread.
"belt rank" below a persons name is given by post count, kind of as a ways to encourage posting.
Hope that helps
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Steve

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D

Welcome.


----------



## Istvan

Brian King said:


> Sure thing.
> Supporting member = This is somebody that has paid a fee to help support the board.
> MT Mentor = A member who was invited by the 'staff' to help newer members get a feel for the board, to help guide threads, etc.
> OP = Original Post or Original post starter on the thread.
> "belt rank" below a persons name is given by post count, kind of as a ways to encourage posting.
> Hope that helps
> Regards
> Brian King



Thanks Brian 
It`s clear now. 
How are you doing before Christmas? 
What is the m.a. topics recent time that most people interested and people like to talk about?


----------



## Dylan9d

Istvan said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> Thanks to welcome me.
> 
> Can I believe you are practice and runs a silat street defence club/school?
> What style and how did you came a cross of Silat at the first place?
> 
> regards
> I.



Hi Istvan,

Yes I run a Silat club in Holland.

I came across silat about 20 years ago. I studied a very flowery and traditional style at first, wasn't my thing because I did all sort of practical arts before.

At that club I met the family Ingram who were teaching Amerindo Silat, which is a mix of Mustika Kwitang, Tjimande and Pukulan Japara.
I trained with them for 11 years on a daily base at Raymonds house, got permission to teach and after that I went my own way.

After teaching Amerindo for a couple years mainly through private sessions I came across a gentlemen that taught me Arnis/Eskrima/Kali, give it a name 

It was a style called Doblete Rapilon, this gentlemen taught me alot about condensing my program. So I kept training privatly with him for about a year and I started to adjust my Silat.

After that year my son got born and I was limited to the practice I did at home with a friend of mine. After 3 years it started to itch again to go out and train so I went to a Krav Maga school. Got alot of useful stuff there but for me it felt to commercial.

Anyways, I'm teaching publicly now again for about 2 years.

I have good contact with Glenn Lobo in the UK, I consider him as a friend and a mentor and the quality of his Silat is very high. If you want to pick up Silat in the UK I would recommend him.


----------



## wingchun100

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Istvan

wingchun100 said:


> Welcome to MT.


Thanks wingchun100


----------



## Istvan

Dylan9d said:


> Hi Istvan,
> 
> Yes I run a Silat club in Holland.
> 
> I came across silat about 20 years ago. I studied a very flowery and traditional style at first, wasn't my thing because I did all sort of practical arts before.
> 
> At that club I met the family Ingram who were teaching Amerindo Silat, which is a mix of Mustika Kwitang, Tjimande and Pukulan Japara.
> I trained with them for 11 years on a daily base at Raymonds house, got permission to teach and after that I went my own way.
> 
> After teaching Amerindo for a couple years mainly through private sessions I came across a gentlemen that taught me Arnis/Eskrima/Kali, give it a name
> 
> It was a style called Doblete Rapilon, this gentlemen taught me alot about condensing my program. So I kept training privatly with him for about a year and I started to adjust my Silat.
> 
> After that year my son got born and I was limited to the practice I did at home with a friend of mine. After 3 years it started to itch again to go out and train so I went to a Krav Maga school. Got alot of useful stuff there but for me it felt to commercial.
> 
> Anyways, I'm teaching publicly now again for about 2 years.
> 
> I have good contact with Glenn Lobo in the UK, I consider him as a friend and a mentor and the quality of his Silat is very high. If you want to pick up Silat in the UK I would recommend him.




Hi Dylan, 

Thanks to share your martial arts life story. You did quite a long journey to get back to Silat 
I studied a mixture of Silat as Silat melayu, Kun-tao and Chimande for about 8-9 years in total from (Silat Asli | Facebook) him. He`s based in London. I  cannot recall to hear ever the name Glenn Lobo. but probably its my bad. Where is he teaching in UK? I know by name Pak Arafin Mahaddin and Steven Benitez. I was told both are great teacher but their style very different. 
 I had a bad knee accident some years back and turned my interest a `more gentle` daily life based approach martial arts (Systema). Most people knows Systema only from youtube. Two opposite view circle about it, or people says that its brutal but elegant killing art, others say bullshido. I hope I didn`t study and teach BS 
I am turning to 41 this year I believe by the years we loose our competitive spirit and rather physical strengths and speed we could use a more tactical skill set like structure breaking using leverage, deeper understanding of body mechanism. We spend quite a bit of time to work on nervous and circulatory system as well as healthier body/mind can perform better in a stressful situation. Most martial practitioner who practise only in safe gym environment fails in street fight situation as they stress out and not able to use their technical arsenal in real life scenario. 

As always I am aiming to chat with like minded people. I like to hear different view from different style practitioners. I don`t mind positive critics as it helps open my mind wider and wider. 
Hope we can have a good chat soon


----------



## Dylan9d

Istvan said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> Thanks to share your martial arts life story. You did quite a long journey to get back to Silat
> I studied a mixture of Silat as Silat melayu, Kun-tao and Chimande for about 8-9 years in total from (Silat Asli | Facebook) him. He`s based in London. I  cannot recall to hear ever the name Glenn Lobo. but probably its my bad. Where is he teaching in UK? I know by name Pak Arafin Mahaddin and Steven Benitez. I was told both are great teacher but their style very different.
> I had a bad knee accident some years back and turned my interest a `more gentle` daily life based approach martial arts (Systema). Most people knows Systema only from youtube. Two opposite view circle about it, or people says that its brutal but elegant killing art, others say bullshido. I hope I didn`t study and teach BS
> *I am turning to 41 this year I believe by the years we loose our competitive spirit and rather physical strengths and speed we could use a more tactical skill set like structure breaking using leverage, deeper understanding of body mechanism. We spend quite a bit of time to work on nervous and circulatory system as well as healthier body/mind can perform better in a stressful situation.* Most martial practitioner who practise only in safe gym environment fails in street fight situation as they stress out and not able to use their technical arsenal in real life scenario.
> 
> As always I am aiming to chat with like minded people. I like to hear different view from different style practitioners. I don`t mind positive critics as it helps open my mind wider and wider.
> Hope we can have a good chat soon



The bold part was taught by my Pukulan/Silat teacher too.

The style I was taught by Jim Ingram wasn't bound to age or fitness

Glenn Lobo is the official rep. for Silat Lincah in Europe, he also studied Pukulan Madura with Pa Flohr from the Netherlands. He is very impressive teacher. .


----------



## oftheherd1

Istvan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks to accept my joining request.
> 
> My name is Istvan. Born in Hungary. I studied Wing Tsun for about 4.5 years after a rough childhood to understand 'control'. 8+ years Silat practise, 3+ years RMA Systema experience and 20 odd years later I'm still searching.
> I've got closer and closer by the years but  now I know one thing for sure I have a long journey yet to reach full control if the time we spend ' here ' will be enough.
> Recent years as the next level of my studies I'm teaching  Systema for a  small group of people in London, UK. Our practices include but not restricted to breathing, body balancing, freedom of movement, women self defence, anti-stress program etc..
> I look forward to chat like minded people in or out of Systema.
> 
> thanks and regards
> Istvan



Sorry, somehow I missed you thread before.  Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your posts.


----------



## wingchun100

Welcome!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Istvan

hi guys, 

i started a new thread . would you mind to give your view on it?
i highly can appreciate that if you do.

thanks and regards
Istvan

Against striker, kicker, wrestler, knife, stick, chain, multiple opponents


----------

